# List of United States Journey Book Honorees



## Tom Bleecker (Sep 6, 2011)

It is with great pleasure that I proudly announce the 16 United States Honorees who will be featured in the International Journey book: Bob White, John Sepulveda, Chuck Sullivan, Paul Dye, Bryan Hawkins, Brian Duffy, Frank Trejo, Steve LaBounty, Gilbert Velez, Richard Planas, Lee Wedlake, Doreen DiRenzio (formerly Doreen Cogliandro), Mike Pick, Tom Kelly, Sean Kelley, and Jeff Speakman.
Salute!


----------



## Yondanchris (Sep 10, 2011)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Sep 12, 2011)

Man, this is shaping up to be a Kenpo must have. Looking forward to it.

James


----------



## Bob White (Sep 20, 2011)

This is from Tom Bleecker


Watch the printing of the first Journey Book - first run of 5,000 copies from start to finish took just under six hours. Seems like yesterday! We'll be returning to this same printer in about six months to print the International Journey Book. 

http://www.theinternationaljourney.com/Videos.html 

Salute!


----------



## yorkshirelad (Sep 21, 2011)

I can see the politics already starting to boil here. In Ireland there's Shay Paget, Barney Coleman, Shay McNamee and Paul Dowling. In the UK what about Bob Rose, he was instrumental in propagating Kenpo in the UK and without him where would Gary Ellis have been introduced to Kenpo. Even though this is meant to be a positive book, I can see it creating all kinds of resentment behind the scenes.


----------



## Bob White (Sep 23, 2011)

There is no doubt that because there are many great  leaders of kenpo throughout the world, it would be impossible to write about all  of them. I believe it would be time better spent celebrating those who are being  written about. My personal hope is that people see this as something that  promotes kenpo and what our art is doing to work together and help their  communities.
Bob White


----------

